# What kind of job could I be working if I’m under the inbound department?



## Smackdown224 (Apr 11, 2021)

So I recently started working at the Target DC in my area and got assigned to the inbound department and was just wondering what exactly I could be doing


----------



## happygoth (Apr 11, 2021)

Check out the Distribution Centers threads, may be some answers there and some other good info:









						Distribution Centers
					

Head to this forum for all of your RDC/FDC related discussion and questions!




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 11, 2021)

Inbound = receiving. You’ll probably start with throwing in ART since there’s nothing to know for it, take the box and put it on the conveyor, a few thousand times a day. If you don’t quit after a couple weeks they’ll start training you on building pallets, printing labels, driving a forklift, etc.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 12, 2021)

What is starting pay at DC?


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 12, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> building pallets


That’s a skill that still hasn’t been achieved by most dc . No shade but who says you can put a Pipo of water on top of a Pipo of paper ? Or any other pallets on paper .


----------



## Smackdown224 (Apr 12, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> Inbound = receiving. You’ll probably start with throwing in ART since there’s nothing to know for it, take the box and put it on the conveyor, a few thousand times a day. If you don’t quit after a couple weeks they’ll start training you on building pallets, printing labels, driving a forklift, etc.


Gotchu ! I start in 2 days so I’ll lyk if I have anymore questions since it’s safe to assume you know a lot about that department going by your name lol


----------



## Smackdown224 (Apr 12, 2021)

Planosss said:


> What is starting pay at DC?


Not sure because it varies state to state but I’m located in Alabama and we start off at 15.60


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 12, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> That’s a skill that still hasn’t been achieved by most dc . No shade but who says you can put a Pipo of water on top of a Pipo of paper ? Or any other pallets on paper .


A really dumb person. But that’s not building a pallet. I’m talking about taking boxes of an item, figuring out how they fit best on a pallet for storage and stacking them. PIPO pallets are “built” by the manufacturer, hence the name (Pallet In, Pallet Out).
What you’re talking about is loading a trailer, which is the outbound department. I assure you, the stores are no better at that.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 12, 2021)

Planosss said:


> What is starting pay at DC?


Northern states & Cali I believe are closer to $20 starting for warehouse worker and $17ish for packers.


----------

